

A gallery of interesting IPython Notebooks  - simonreed
https://github.com/ipython/ipython/wiki/A-gallery-of-interesting-IPython-Notebooks

======
bowerbird
another interesting topic that floats by on hackernews, with no upvotes
(except mine) and no comments (except mine).

does anybody have any suggestions for a smarter site?

-bowerbird

